
Show HN: Philadelphia Toolkit – integrated aspnet core and Bridge.NET - dgpy
https://github.com/todo-it/philadelphia/
======
dgpy
Hi, I'm d-p-y, one of the authors. Hope you find it interesting. If you have
any questions please ask.

